# How would the bond market collapse?



## Purple (16 Sep 2009)

There’s been a lot of talk about a collapse in the bond market due to the US and international rescue plans. I have a vague idea of why this could happen but can someone who knows what they are talking about please explain what the arguments are for and against.


----------



## UptheDeise (17 Sep 2009)

The question you are asking is similar to this: How would the property market collapse? The bond market is already a bubble and grown exponentially every week. Eventually like property people, institutions, governments etc will realise this and stop buying bonds. The bubble will burst and the brown stuff will hit the fan as governments around the world will not be able to fund their public spending.


----------

